# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  كيفيه إرفاق الصور في المنتدى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سيف الحقيقة

السلام عليكم
الأخوة والأخوات أعضاء المنتدى الكريم 
كيف ارفق صورة في المشاركات مع العلم اني حاولت وللأسف لم أستطيع فعل ذلك
انا متأكد أنكم ماراح تبخلون علي بدقايق من وقتكم الثمين
وشكرا    :016:

----------


## أسامه عبده

أبشر والله أخوي سيف  
شوف الخطوات كالتالي : 
1) في اسفل الصفحه في زر مكتوب عليه (التحكم بالملف المرفق ) اضغط عليه. 
2) تفتح نافذه صغيره جديده ، اضغط على (Brouse.....) ، قم باختيار المكان الذي توجد فيه الصوره في جهاز الكمبيوتر ، مثلا : سطح المكتب  
3) اضغط على رز (رفع) ، سيتم رفع الصوره الى الموضوع ، ستأخذ بعض الوقت ... وستظهر عباره : جاري تحميل الملف . انتظر قليلا . 
4) اضغط إغلاق هذه النافذه .  
يتجد الصوره قد ارفقت في اسفل الموضوع ، ولن تتمكن من رؤيتها إلا عندما تعتمد المشاركه ، يعني بعد نزول الموضوع في المنتدى .  
اليك الصوره للتوضيح  
وإذا فيه استفسار ، لا تتردد  :good:

----------


## alwafi

أبشر طال عمرك..  أولا: قم بحفظ الصورة في جهازك بأحد الأنساق التالية:  bmp gif jpe jpeg jpg  وانصحك بـ gif لأنها تكون واضحة جدا.. وصغيرة الحجم..  ثانيا: اذهب للموضوع الذي تود إرفاق الصورة به.. واضغط على (التحكم بالملفات المرفقة).. في أسفل الموضوع..  ثالثا: اختر الصورة من جهازك.. واضغط على رفع..  رابعا: أضغط على زر إضافة الموضوع أو الرد.. . . أرجو أنني قد أفدتك..  تقبل تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

ما شاء الله يابوعاصم.. سباق للخير دائما..  تحياتي،.،

----------


## سيف الحقيقة

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليكم 
ماقصرتوا بالأستجابة السريعة لكن مشكلتي هي:
قدرت أسوي جميع الخطوات الي ذكرتوها  ورفعت الصورة ولكن الصورة ماتطلع بالمشاركة
لكن تطلع تحت للداون لود . وش أسوي بعد الخطوات الي ذكرتوها ؟؟؟
  أرجوا من الله أن تتسع صدوركم لهذة الأسئلة
 :red_smile  
وأن تعذروني على جهلي ولكن المراد المشاركة معكم في بعض الشارتات.  :016:   
وشكرا

----------


## سيف الحقيقة

السلام عليكم
ماقصرت ياأبو عاصم والله وأشكر لك وقتك الثمين
والله يجعلها في موازين حسناتك
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

----------


## سيف الحقيقة

السلام عليكم
أخوي الوافي ماأقدر أقول أكثر من أنك وافي
وشكرا
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

----------


## أسامه عبده

حياك الله يا سيف ، وعادي ترى ما فيها لا كلفه ولا شي  
شوف الله يبارك فيك ، الظاهر والله أعلم ان الصوره عندك كبيره ، لذلك تنزل على انها ملف مرفق. 
لو امكن تقولي كم حجم الصوره اللي تريد انزالها ، وإذا امكن تجرب مع صوره صغيره كتجربه . 
عشان تصغر حجم الصوره ، احفظها بارتباط  gif لأنه يقلل ثقل الصوره . 
عندما تقوم بحفظ الصوره ، اختر نوع الملف gif  
شوف الصوره توضح

----------


## asd_028

انا بجرب لاني ما اعرف والله يجزاه خير اللي فتح الموضوع

----------


## سيف الحقيقة

السلام عليكم
هذه تجربة لأرفاق صورة

----------


## أسامه عبده

سيف الحقيقه + asd_028   :015:   :015:    
عاد لا تحرمونا من إبداعاتكم من الآن وصاعدا   
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
أخوي سيف :  
لو تفضلت علينا تدخل في أول مشاركه وضعتها ، وتذهب إلى (تعديل) وتقوم بتعديل اسم الموضوع وجعله (كيفيه إرفاق الصور في المنتدى )  لكي يكون الموضوع مفيد لمن احتاجه بعد ذلك .  
شكرا لك

----------


## سيف الحقيقة

أبشر غالي والطلب رخيص يابوعاصم

----------


## مضارب جديد

الله يجزي السائل والمسؤول كل خير وانا من الذين لا يعرفون كيفية ارفاق الصور والملفات ولدي منها الكثير بحاول ارفقها ان شاء الله الان بحول بملف  pdf فيه تحليل وتوقع لاحد الخبراء وتاريخه اخر الشهر الماضي وارفقه الان لنرى قوة التوقع والتحليل بس ان شاء الله ينزل معي

----------


## مضارب جديد

واليكم الملف الثاني وهو بتاريخ  13  9  وفيه التوقع بالنزول الى الاسعار الحاليه هذي الايام وعلى المدى المتوسط توقع النزول لليورو والباوند والفرنك الى ماهو ابعد بكثير يتوقع قوه عارمه بكل المقاييس خلال الفتره 
القادمه للدولار اليكم التحليل والشارت :

----------


## أسامه عبده

طلال الله لا يهينك ولا عليك امر 
لو امكن تغير لنا العنوان الرئيسي للموضوع وتخليه (كيفيه إرفاق الصور في المنتدى ) لكي يعم النفع للجميع ، ويسهل العوده اليه مره اخرى. 
لأنه يبدو ان الاخ سيف الحقيقه لم يستطع تغيير العنوان الرئيسي للموضوع ....     
لكن على فكره .... 
 وين الابداعات يا شباب اللي وعدتونا فيها   :016:

----------


## سيف الحقيقة

السلام عليكم
أبو عاصم شف الرابط التالي
وعاد لاتبخل علينا أنت بتعليقك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t592.html 
وشكرا
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

----------


## وهم وسراب

بعد انابجرب وسمحولي لاني لسا متعلم

----------


## أسامه عبده

مبرووووووووووك أخوي زياد نجاح تجربة إطلاق الصاروووخ النووي  :EEK!:   .يالله الآن مالك عذر .... نبغى نشوف تحليلات نارية وشارتات على ذوقك  :Good: .بالتوفيق

----------


## husain

وانا بجرب

----------


## kmnk2000

شباب لم أستطع تحزين الصورة بامتداد gif ولا أي امتداد من اللي يقبلها المنتدى وش المشكلة؟؟؟  :Frown:

----------


## kmnk2000

> شباب لم أستطع تحزين الصورة بامتداد gif ولا أي امتداد من اللي يقبلها المنتدى وش المشكلة؟؟؟

 الحمدلله لقد تم حل المشكلة والتغلب على الصعاب  :015:   :Tongue Smile:   
وإليكم الدليل

----------


## husain

وهذي تجربتي الثانيه ولا تقول يا بوعاصم ما سويتها صح

----------


## abadi1313

يا ساتر

----------


## abadi1313

يا كريم

----------


## mhmd

فرصة الواحد هنا  يشخمط  يتعلم

----------


## mhmd

وهذي محاولة ثانية وشخبطة صغيرة

----------


## بدر الطيار

تجربة

----------


## ابوحاتم القثامي

مشاركة

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

الملف كبير جداً. الحد المسموح به هو 976.6 كيلو بايت. ملفك هو 1.86 ميجا بايت .    :016:

----------


## nona_nona_moon

ماشاء الله عليكم التوفيق للجميع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

وانا كمان اجرب

----------


## fx_najah

للتجربة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

هذه محاولة لارفاق صورة

----------


## RADO

كانت عندي مشكله في ارفاق الصور قبل قرائة هذا الموضوع 
والان انشاء الله تكون انحلت 
 صوره للتجربه  عن اذنكم

----------


## tarek7oot

للتجربة فقط

----------


## alwjih777

وانا ايضا ارسلت هذه الصوره للتجربه 
وشكرا

----------


## invisigou

im  just trying

----------


## nagy



----------


## nagy

https://charts.mql5.com/8/929/eurusd...ctdealer-2.png

----------

